# 1996 Yard Man project



## TecumsehBriggs

Picked this one up awhile back. It's a 1996 Yard Man, Model# 136A694F401. 13.5hp Briggs, 38" deck, hydro. 

The guy wanted $50, so my buddy called me & asked if I wanted to pick up a tractor for him. We looked at it & my buddy decided it needed too much work. The seller supposedly didn't realize the engine was seized & a bunch of parts were missing. Tires were flat, no battery, etc. He then offered it to us for $10 to use for parts. My buddy declined. I took it.

So far, I pressure-washed it top & bottom; removed & cleaned the gas tank (had water in it, but not from my cleaning); swapped carbs from another tractor; installed a new choke cable; installed new fuel lines, filter & shutoff valve; procured a steering rod from a parts tractor (one of the parts that was missing); cleaned, scraped, sanded, primed & painted the chassis, rear fender & shifter plate; replaced both front wheels & tires (bought from a seller on craigslist for $20, but included 2 rear innertubes & the yellow plastic hood & grille I needed); removed the deck & freed up a frozen spindle; installed the rear innertubes & reinstalled both rear wheels/tires; straightened out the sheetmetal guard on the muffler (it was pointing straight forward for some reason); procured a new yellow seat cushion to replace the nasty, torn/cracked one that was on it.

I still need to clean/de-rust & paint the deck; sharpen the blades; find a mulch plug & a parking brake rod; reinstall gas tank & new gas cap (missing); reinstall & adjust the deck; paint & install the battery box; install a new battery; reinstall the rear fender; lube; adjust stuff; test mow; SELL!

This is what she looked like when I brought her home. She did have a hood & side panels, but no grille. I was going to use a regular MTD grille & a metal hood, but found another yellow plastic hood & grille cheap.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Some more pics of a work in progress...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

The deck...


----------



## dangeroustoys56

It was a good deal for $10, most MTDs have a giant hole rotted out in the deck's center - im surprised you managed to get those rear wheels off- most times its nearly impossible.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

The left rear wheel came off without a problem. Both were greased at some point. The right rear wheel was a bit harder to remove, as the grease had solidified. I sprayed some Liquid Wrench & used a 2x4 to pry it off. I then cleaned the axles & regreased them before reinstalling the wheels.

The deck is a bit grungy, but not ruined at least. Today, I'll scrape & sand it, then paint it top & bottom. I'll also need to make a mulch plate...or...remove the mulching blades & install a grass deflector (of which I have a spare). The latter making the most sense, labor/time-wise.

Today I painted the battery box; sanded & painted the seat pan (prior to installing a new seat cushion); sanded & reprimed the rear fender.

I have another MTD that needs paint, so maybe I'll start on that next. Oh crap, that one needs the deck redone, too! Maybe the Millenium (MTD) will be next. Dang, another deck job. Job security, I guess...


----------



## dangeroustoys56

If you were planning on keeping the tractor , id say to lightly grind the axles off - so its not such a tight fit- that way they can come off alot easier and theyre still held on by the axle bolt.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

I cleaned the axles, then sanded them lightly with emery cloth, then greased them. I doubt the next owner will ever remove them, but if they do, they'll come off easily enough. This tractor, as well as many others I show here, are mostly for resale. This is how I pay my bills, although the wife is hounding me to get a 9 to 5. I just don't know what to do with my 5 year old son who goes to preschool for only half a day.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

I made a parking brake rod out of a length of zinc coated steel rod, then threaded the end to install a black plastic knob ( gotta do it right...).

Installed the newly recovered yellow seat. 

Installed the plastic grille, hood & side panels; installed the gas tank; installed a new battery; installed both belt keeper pins at the engine pulley; got her running & adjusted. Also had to remove the steering gears to install the steering rod (which was missing), then adjusted the alignment.

Still have to patch a pinhole leak in one of the rear innertubes. It's leaking right on the edge of a previous patch.

Next is the deck. Got to sand & paint to match the chassis (bottom side is painted black), then install. Pics tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## kitz

wear are the pics lol


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Had to open up the discharge end of the deck (obviously someone hit something really hard & more than once). Welded on a piece of steel to reinforce the opening; sanded & painted the topside of the deck, pulley guards & blades.

She's resting comfortably now, but in the morning I'm putting it all back together & installing the deck on the tractor. A few final adjustments & she's up for sale.

Pics in the morning (I promise).

Anybody got a spare free innertube they don't want? 20x8x8


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Installed the blades onto the deck today (painted them a couple days ago), touched up the bolts & underside of the deck with black paint, took a couple pics. The deck is not installed yet as I would have hoped; ran into a snag, no deck belt.

Had to install a new inner tube in the right rear tire. The used one I had was leaking at a previous patch job. I have a '92 Signature 2000 up for sale with 2 new inner tubes & severely cracked "new" tires (long story), so I used one of the tubes on the Yard Man & set the other one aside for now. I removed both rear wheels/tires from a spare transaxle I had & installed them on the Signature 2000. I swapped both front tires/wheels from another Signature 2000 project I have (a '91), to make the tread patterns match on both tractors. One has Turf Savers, the other has Turf Mates. Before, they were both mismatched.

Long day, hot sun, lots of wind. 

But I did manage to take some pics. Enjoy.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Thats sharp looking all painted up - should sell pretty fast.


----------



## JoeKP

Hey. The mtd from my restore project is up for sale. No seat and no engine. And no deck. You want it or need some parts. Oh. I do have the seat brAcket. Just no seat


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Here she is, all cleaned up, lubed & ready to go! She runs very well & mows well, too!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Another...


----------



## JoeKP

Looks great!


----------



## super sonny

TecumsehBriggs said:


> Installed the blades onto the deck today (painted them a couple days ago), touched up the bolts & underside of the deck with black paint, took a couple pics. The deck is not installed yet as I would have hoped; ran into a snag, no deck belt.
> 
> Had to install a new inner tube in the right rear tire. The used one I had was leaking at a previous patch job. I have a '92 Signature 2000 up for sale with 2 new inner tubes & severely cracked "new" tires (long story), so I used one of the tubes on the Yard Man & set the other one aside for now. I removed both rear wheels/tires from a spare transaxle I had & installed them on the Signature 2000. I swapped both front tires/wheels from another Signature 2000 project I have (a '91), to make the tread patterns match on both tractors. One has Turf Savers, the other has Turf Mates. Before, they were both mismatched.
> 
> Long day, hot sun, lots of wind.
> 
> But I did manage to take some pics. Enjoy.


----------



## super sonny

I own the same Yardman tractor and are in need of the yellow hood side panels and grille. Mine is a 38 inch cut; 13.5 HP
Sonny


----------

